# Bearing Rear Seal Question



## moloch16 (Sep 8, 2011)

I'm repacking the bearings on my boat. I'm trying to find a rear seal replacement so I went to Northern Tool which has a good amount of trailer supplies but I didn't find a rear seal that was equivalent to mine. The one they did have that was the right dimensions but has a lip on the inside hole whereas my old one did not. Not sure if this is a problem, so I'm asking the experts :lol:

Also, the old seal was made of metal and the new seal is mostly rubber. Rubber seems ok since it will still seal.

Old Seal
Part Number: CR 12124

New Seal
Ultra-Tow #57124710 Easy-ID Oil Seal

Here's a pic (old on right, new on left). Your comments appreciated!


----------



## TNtroller (Sep 8, 2011)

before you use what you got at NT, I would go to a decent/local auto parts store and take the old seal in with you for comparsion purposes. You may end up having to buy new bearings/races to get the seal, but you already have it apart, may as well put new in all the way. jmo.


----------



## moloch16 (Sep 8, 2011)

I did a little research with google and it seems my new seal is a "double lip" seal versus "single lip" with my old seal. The double lib seals are suppose to seal better and provide more robust protection, especially with bearing buddies. I put everything back together tonight and it all seems to fit just fine!


----------



## BassBlaster (Sep 11, 2011)

Your new seal is the only type ive ever seen used on trailers. I dont know how the old one could hold grease. Seems like it would just push it all out the back of the hub especially with bearing buddies.


----------

